# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Милость Прабхавишну Прабху

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Его милость Шрила Прабхавишну Прабху (имя при рождении Paul Barrow)явился в этот мир в Белфасте, Северная Ирландия, 4 октября 1950 г. Его родители были очень благочестивыми людьми, не привязанные ни какой греховной деятельности. Отец был бизнесменом, мать – учительницей французского языка. Вместе с ними он путешествовал по различным странам во время школьных каникул. Постепенно вкус к путешествиям развивался у него все больше и больше. Однажды, когда ему было всего двенадцать лет, он объехал всю Ирландию на велосипеде, останавливаясь по ночам в студенческих общежитиях. В девять лет Прабхавишну Махарадж  поступил в школу - интернат, и он рассказывал, что это  помогало ему развивать определенное отречение от семьи. Из школьных предметов ему особенно нравились иностранные языки.
Окончив школу, Пол решил до поступления в Университет посвятить один год путешествиям и отправился во Францию и Северную Африку. Его очень привлекали древняя мистическая традиция, мусульманская практика ежедневной молитвы и поклонения, и гостеприимство местных жителей. Восточная культура казалась ему намного интереснее, чем перспектива обучения в Университете, и он принял решение продолжить путешествия.
Через некоторое время, будучи в Париже. Пол впервые увидел журнал о сознании Кришны. На обложке журнала была изображена фотография счастливых и радостных преданных, а подпись гласила: "Радость души отличается от радости тела". Его поразила эта фотография, и он почувствовал, как его в сердце пробуждается влечение к сознанию Кришны. Через некоторое время он оказался в Канаде и в доме своего друга в Монреале обнаружил «Бхагавад-гиту». Его другу эта книга была не нужна и он подарил ее Полу. На пути в европу он проезжал через Нью-Йорк и встретил там на улице харинаму. Преданные пригласили его в храм, но он в этот день улетал в Лондон и не успевал на программу в Нью-Йорке. Американские преданные тут же дали ему адрес храма ИСККОН в Лондоне.  Это был 1971 год. Вернувшись а Англию, Пол решил посетить храм. Отыскав его, он стоял перед ним некоторое время, раздумывая, заходить или нет. В это время из храма вышел преданный и одел на него гирлянду, приглашая вкусить прасад.
После прасада Пол отправился вместе с преданными на харинаму. Харинама ему очень понравилась, и он остался с преданными до самого вечера, пока его не попросили покинуть храм и прийти завтра. Через пару дней он снова пришел в храм. Встретивший его преданный сразу предложил ему приобрести только что вышедшую книгу "Кришна" - и Пол не раздумывая, отдал ему весь бумажник. Через несколько минут преданный вернулся с целой кипой книг - и пустым бумажником "Бумажник у тебя кожаный - можешь забрать его обратно". И вечером этого же дня Прабхавишну Свами Махарадж встретил своего вечного духовного учителя, Шрилу А.Ч.Бхактиведанту Свами Прабхупаду! Шрила Прабхупада в то время посещал Лондон, и вечером он читал в храме лекцию. Пол был очень вдохновлен этой встречей и сразу же сказал преданным, что хочет присоединиться к ним. Они ответили, что для этого необходимо сначала побрить голову. На следующий день Пол был побрит и стал настоящим брахмачари.
Почти сразу же после этого Пола вместе с еще одним преданным попросили открыть центр в Бристоле. Перед тем, как они уехали, Шрила Прабхупада принял их и подарил свою гирлянду со словами: "Какие замечательные сияющие брахмачари!" Получив это благословение, они отправились проповедовать. Первое время они останавливались в домах знакомых, в основном это были хиппи, ежедневно проводили проповеднические программы и готовили прасад. Очень скоро к ним присоединилось несколько новых преданных, и они открыли маленький центр в Кардиффе.
После этого Пол в течение некоторого времени занимался служением в Лондоне, а затем был послан в Париж, поскольку мог говорить по французки. Там он стал поваром. Ежедневно он готовил прасад и затем отвозил его преданным, которые в течение всего дня проводили харинаму в центре Парижа. В декабре 1971 года, когда Шрила Прабхупада был во Франции, он инициировал Пола дав ему имя Прабхавишну дас.
Через некоторое время у преданных в Кардиффе появилось новое помещение, и они попросили Прабхавишну даса вернуться и помочь им. А затем у английских преданных возникла идея создания первой в Европе путешествующей группы для распространения книг и прасада. Несколько преданных специально приехали из Америки, чтобы обучить этому искусству преданных Англии, был куплен автобус, и Прабхавишну дас вскоре стал лидером этой группы. В течение года группа путешествовала по всей Англии, Шотландии и Уэльсу, и Шрила Прабхупада написал Прабхавишну дасу замечательное письмо, в котором выражал свое удовлетворение и вдохновлял его на дальнейшую проповедь.
В 1973 год Прабхавишну даса попросили открыть храм в Ирландии. Затем он стал президентом храма в Лондоне (на Бари Плэйс, 7), а через несколько месяцев - в Бхактиведанта Мэноре (поместье под Лондоном, которое пожертвовал Джордж Харрисон). Все это время он продолжал путешествовать и проповедовать, постоянно устанавливая новые рекорды в количестве распространенных книг и собранных пожертвований. Собравшиеся под его руководством преданные составили основную силу санкиртаны британской ятры. В те дни Прабхавишну даса называли "лев-брахмачари".
В 1975 году Шрила Прабхупада попросил его приехать и помочь ему в Индии; там он стал управляющим в Бомбейском храме. По настоянию Шрилы Прабхупады Прабхавишну дас в течение некоторого времени продолжал исполнять скучные обязанности менеджера, но сердце его всегда оставалось в странствующей проповеди и распространения книг. Вскоре Шрила Прабхупада дал ему благословение присоединиться к "Библиотечной группе", распространявшей полные комплекты книг в колледжи и университеты по всей Индии. Эта группа посещала также и близлежащие страны, такие как Бангладеш и Непал. Прабхавишну дас смог увидеть огромные возможности для проповеди в этих странах, и позднее он снова был послан туда по указанию Шрилы Прабхупады. Проповедническая деятельность Прабхавишну Махараджа в этих странах продолжается до сих пор.
В 1977 году Шрила Прабхупада вызвал к себе Прабхавишну даса и сказал ему: "Один известный индийский поэт, живший в Лондоне, как-то сказал одному англичанину: "У тебя доблесть английского рыцаря и сердце бенгальской матери". В свое время англичане распространили свою империю по всему миру. Так и ты распространяй по всему миру империю сознания Кришны с доблестью английского рыцаря и сердцем бенгальской матери".
В 1979 году Прабхавишну Прабху принял саньясу и затем продолжал проповедовать в разных частях Индии и Юго-Восточной Азии. В 1984 году он стал членом Джи-Би-си, а в 1987 году начал принимать учеников. В настоящее время Прабхавишну Махарадж исполняет обязанности представителя Джи-Би-си в Австралии и Новой Зеландии, Бангладеш, некоторых штатах Индии, Непале, Малайзии, Грузии, Восточной Сибири и Дальнем Востоке России. Постоянно путешествуя, он продолжает вдохновлять преданных, помогая им совершать духовный прогресс и развивать миссию санкиртаны. В 2000 году Прабхавишну Прабху прекратил принимать учеников. В 2012 году по разным причинам он сложил с себя полномочия саннйаси и Джи-Би-Си. Однако он сохранил отношения с теми учениками, которые продолжают считать его своим учителем.

----------


## Джая д.д



----------


## Оля Баганина



----------


## Ramaraghava

Ранние фото Гуру Махараджа !!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Письмо ЕМ Прабхавишну Махараджа
Нитьянанда Трайодаши
25.02.2021.

Дорогие уважаемые преданные,
пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Настоящее письмо информирует вас о том, что я планирую жениться 27-ого февраля, в День явления Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура, на ЕМ Крипамайи деви даси.

Она ученица ЕС БВВ Нарасимха Махараджа и является преданной более 20 лет. Ей 54 года, и она никогда не была замужем. Так как в Тайланде нет ашрама для женщин, она жила дома. Члены её семьи не являются преданными, поэтому ей не очень удобно жить с ними. Она очень любит совершать предание служение - киртан, распространение книг, служение божествам, готовить на кухне и т.д. Она хорошо известна и любима преданными в Тайланде.

Здесь много непальских преданных, но именно тайских преданных очень мало. Поэтому, я думаю, что их важно защищать и вдохновлять на сколько это возможно.

Мы знакомы около восьми лет, но только с разрешения ее Гурудева, который является региональным секретарем ИСККОН в Тайланде, а также с разрешения ко-GBC ЕС Джаяпатака Махараджа и ЕС Кавичандра Махараджа, мы постепенно стали лучше узнавать друг друга в течении последних двух с половиной лет. Я также советовался с ЕС Шиварамом Махараджем, который поддержал мое решение жениться. ЕС Бхану Махарадж составил благоприятный астрологический прогноз.

Наши руководители ИСККОН попросили меня стать координатором BBT в Тайланде. Поскольку ЕМ Крипамайи дд хорошо распространяет книги, я думаю, что она может очень помочь мне в этом служении Шриле Прабхупаде. Наш план - максимально занять свою энергию для проповеди в Тайланде, особенно это касается совершения Харинама Санкиртаны и распространения литературы о сознании Кришны.

Тайланд - это страна с населением около 70 миллионов человек. Люди в большинстве своём воспитанные, дружелюбные и благосклонные к Харинама Санкиртане. Многие с радостью берут по крайней мере небольшие книги. В целом, у ИСККОН здесь хорошее будущее.

Я прошу всех вас, преданных, милостиво дать свои благословения и наилучшие пожелания на мою женитьбу и эту возможность служения.

Пусть Шрила Прабхупада, Шри Шри Гоур Нитай и Шри Шри Радха Кришна благословляют всех вас.

Ваш слуга,
Прабхавишну дас.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Скажите, а Прабхавишну Прабху действительно женился?

----------

